# Supplement or Tea?



## Sexya(TM)?Princess (Jun 6, 2008)

Which is better? Something I want to try is available both ways(it's for detoxing ur body). The tea has double the mgs of one pill. If i drink the tea I'll probaly end up consuming way more water however I'm not sure I'll even like the taste of it so the pills would be easier.

I'm not sure which to go for?Above all, I want the most effective.

Thanks.


----------



## florabundance (Jun 6, 2008)

You won't retain the water from the tea right? Wouldn't you just pee it out lol?


----------



## Sexya(TM)?Princess (Jun 6, 2008)

what do u mean? drinking lots of water is healthy for u. and with something thats suppose to ''cleanse'' ur body i figured the tea might be more effective since yea i would pee more.

idk. i guess this isn't the place to ask health questions lol its a makeup forum.


----------

